# Just ONE Fluff



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

After taking only 1 fluff with me to Nationals (Secret), I'm wishing that I was back to being a 1 fluff family. But, of course, I love each of my 3 and know that they would be so lonely without each other. Not planning on getting rid of any of them, just day dreaming.:thumbsup:

Do any of you with multiple fluffs sometimes wish that you were back to only 1?

I think I'm just tired and realizing that tomorrow is bath day. LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Lynn for posting this honest reflection. We have been considering what adding another to our family would be like w/all our travels (and a cat who doesn't travel but needs care when we are away). Would it greatly complicate our lives? We have had more but we are older now & life is complicated w/one daughter in UK (they make it difficult w/rabies, etc.) 
Once we have made the decision I know we would live w/it gladly but we are still on this side, so you give balance to "puppy fever."
I so appreciate this posting!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to agree on some level. I can't say that I wish I only had one, because I can't even imagine who I woudn't have! Just like kids, love them all, but life is certainly easier with only one. I also only took one dog to Nationals. I found it interesting to see the different persona that Truffles had as a singleton. I think she and I enjoyed our time together without having the competition of the other dogs. It has really made me realize that I need to make one on one time a priority for all of them. Even just a private walk or play session.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A great, thought provoking thread and interesting to those of us who only have one and might consider getting another down the road.:blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I have to agree on some level. I can't say that I wish I only had one, because I can't even imagine who I woudn't have! Just like kids, love them all, but life is certainly easier with only one. I also only took one dog to Nationals. I found it interesting to see the different persona that Truffles had as a singleton. I think she and I enjoyed our time together without having the competition of the other dogs. It has really made me realize that I need to make one on one time a priority for all of them. Even just a private walk or play session.


Pam -- I 100% agree with your observation.

And you and I had a great talk at Nationals about how much more difficult adding the 3rd was compared to adding the 2nd.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've never had and never wanted my own children. I'm the best Aunt, step GrandMother, GodMother there could ever be. I love them all as if they were my own. 

My 3 babies, I could never make a Sophie's Choice. Yes, it could be hard at times, and exhausting. The joy and love they give me is indescribable. If I had the room in my apartment in the city, I'd have many more. In the beginning I used to worry about one of them getting slighted in some way shape or form. Our capacity to love is so much greater than I thought, for sure. I've always said my girls are the daughters I never had.

I was talking to Marie the other night and we both agreed how different, yet the same our babies are. Does that make sense? 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hear you - all - very good points. Atticus is the same without the pack, Rugby is very nervous w/out the pack and CLINGY, Grace she's fine in and out of the pack and Scout - well - he could care less if there was a pack (he'd like to be an only dog and only Ken's dog). 

It is great to travel w/just 1. (when you are alone).


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I think a lot about adding another fluff but in the end I always chicken out. Partly it is the cost--we could afford it but affording one is just easier. But taking two out to potty all the time, two in the car, two at daycare, two ganging up on the cat, just seems like TOO MUCH! 

And Dora is happy being the center of attention. I'm sure she would also like a sibling but I never really think of her as being unhappy on her own. I think she is special and deserves all the attention we can give her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee I'd be happy if I was back to 5!
One would be so easy but then w'd have to share.....
I like waking up to a lot of fuffs on a bed I guess.

Boy there are days though.....


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Aggghh! you are making me nervous now....... :smilie_tischkante::w00t:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I never want to go back to just one, but sometimes when I had 4 I used to wish that I could go back to having just two. It is so much easier to manage traveling with fewer rather than more.

I also went to nationals with just 1 and I loved doing that. Cacia and I got some bonding time. I know she missed Cadeau and Cadie. I did, too. But, she and I also get to spend some quality time together and that is good. 

I find that for me it is important to find times to do things with each of them separately. Too often I think we feel "guilty" for leaving one at home when we do something with one or more of the others. But this show, and other events like therapy visits, or obedience classes, or just visits to the pet boutique, do not have to have all of them along, and in fact can make a more pleasant excursion and bonding exercise when you take just one.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

In the past, I had thought about getting a second fluff, but, when we're out and about (which is a lot during the warm months), I'm happy with just Bonnie, because I know that I couldn't carry two. (And Bonnie demands to be carried - except in Little Italy, lol).

I read and see photos of people with two or more and think wistfully. But, in the end, I'm very happy with one.

Like Kerry, I never had or wanted children of my own (also like Kerry - best Aunt, cousin, etc.), and Bonnie truly is my little girl.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Everyone made great points here. I can't remember the B without the E....they have always been such a team. But I do enjoy my alone time with each of them. They are such different dogs when they are apart. I think people thought Emma was pretty laid back when they saw her in Atlanta at the AMAs last year, but when she is with Benny she really shines. 

My gripe is I wish Ben was more social and not so reactive. If he didn't have such issues I swear I would take those 2 everywhere with me. I often leave them both home b/c I feel bad taking Emma but leaving Benny home alone. 

Granted grooming ONE dog on Sundays would be so much easier, but I really do enjoy having a pair.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It was so much easier with one :biggrin:but Matilda would stress when we had to leave her alone, and we just couldn't take her everywhere we went so one of us would stay with her. What a pain that was. Miss Bow has been a life saver for us.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

After having multiple dogs for more years than I can count, I have to admit I am really enjoying just having Cosy and doting only on her. I've usually had at least two rescues in the mix as well as maltese and sometimes a yorkie. I can go visit my daughters' homes and see others if need be but Cosy and I are thrilled with this setup for a change.....and yes, Cosy told me so. :-D


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, I, too, really appreciate your candor. I had two dogs for 13 1/2 years until Baci went to the Bridge, then Cisco was a singleton for a year. I really missed having two, and Cisco always seemed a bit lost. He perked up a lot when I added Gracie to the family. However, it was so much fun just having Gracie with me at Nationals. I loved just doting on her. However, I'm already making plans to add another Maltese in about a year. Cisco's 14 and although I hope he's around for another year, or two, or three. . . . I know it is inevitable that Gracie will at some point be a singleton. I do hope I make the right decision if and when I bring a new "baby" home.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I will be completely honest and say that I, too, wish I was back to one dog. I absolutely have a great time with both London & Preston, and I adore seeing them chase eachother around the yard or the house, but it really is more than twice the work.

I have had such a hard time with London...she is very difficult for me sometimes (almost always). Once we got Preston I realized how difficult she really is. Preston is my dream dog...he is literally perfect in every way. He never gets into anything, never potties inside, loves to snuggle, etc. So it is really hard having one angel and one devil. I am a housewife so with me being home with them all day it is even more difficult to manage. Yes, I love them both dearly, but I do like having one dog much better.

I'm really glad you brought this up because for those who are thinking about adding a 2nd fluff, it can be a huge eye opener. Grooming is dreadful for me now...I used to love giving London her weekly baths, but with a 2nd dog to do now I hate it. I also have to clip them myself because we can't afford to take two dogs to the groomer so that is another huge task. They only get baths every 10 days or so now instead of every Friday. It's just too much for me!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am thrilled with Sassy being an only child :wub: and can never imagine having to split my time with another fluff.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Aggghh! you are making me nervous now....... :smilie_tischkante::w00t:


 Don't be nervous. But do think it over carefully. Don't get another dog to keep Lola company, get it if YOU want another. It does make an impact to your relationship with the other dog(s). And the pocketbook is anothe story! Traveling is more challenging as well. I do take mine out one at a time sometimes because going with three is a bit of a circus! But, having said all of that, I wouldn't trade a single one of them for the world!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> After taking only 1 fluff with me to Nationals (Secret), I'm wishing that I was back to being a 1 fluff family. But, of course, I love each of my 3 and know that they would be so lonely without each other. Not planning on getting rid of any of them, just day dreaming.:thumbsup:
> 
> Do any of you with multiple fluffs sometimes wish that you were back to only 1?
> 
> I think I'm just tired and realizing that tomorrow is bath day. LOL


Many, many times I wish I only had 1. I have 6:w00t:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*My kids*

I love all 4 Ladie is my first Malt. Then came Mimie whon I adore and then by accident Mimie had her babies and I kept 2. Well... these 2 boys have conquered my heart and I could not imagine my ife without them. Saturday's is bath day and by the time I finish bathing and grooming I am exhausted but I always said that when the kids left I would have 1-2. I have 4 and to tell you the truth my hands are full of love and kisses but, tiring.

If I had to do it all over again, I would have just 1 or 2 MAX :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know I'm so glad to see this type of a thread. In the past when someone would ask about getting another, it was almost overwhelming the responses of 'do it!'. So I think it's really great that someone can see the thoughts from two different points of view.

The only time I wish I didn't have 3 is on Grooming Day. lol Like others have said, giving 3 baths, and then on the weeks where I actually do 3 haircuts...aye-yi-yi! My dream is to feel I have enough $ to comfortably take them somewhere weekly for baths and then routine grooming. But then again, would I like how they groom them? Probably not and I'd be back to doing it myself. lol Grooming 2 really wasn't a big deal. But now I have 2 who are not very cooperative in the bath or for haircuts. If they all 3 were cooperative, then it would be totally different.

I think the wisest thing is to really evaluate why you are wanting to add another. If you are wanting to get another one because you really want one, then do it. But I don't think it wise to get one for your first fluff. Also, I think it very important to make sure your first one has the personality that indicates he/she would enjoy having a sibling. Adding another will change the personality of the first one. And if your first one is one that truly enjoys having the companionship of another fluff, it will only enhance their personality. My Zoe was such a conundrum. She truly mourned when her bff (next door neighbor Maltese mix) moved away. However she never really did play much with other dogs. She just had some inexplicable bond with her bff, Pepper. In hindsight, Zoe truly would have been the happiest as an only child. However I got Zoe before I knew why it so important to go to a responsible breeder and how to go about finding one...or more correctly, get one to respond to me. So as much as I adore my Zoe, and really hate to say this, she does not have the correct temperament. Which makes it hard for me because taking her everywhere with me is not always easy or fun. So I really wanted another one with the correct temperament. I wanted another one for me. Thankfully by the time I added Jett, I knew enough to know what type of temperament would best suit our family...meaning Zoe's temperament. And they are great friends. Zoe spent the night at G'ma & G'pa's last night since it was such a late night at the store for me. Jett was searching the house all morning for her, and I know Zoe will be so happy to see Jett & Callie again this afternoon when we pick her up. Now with Callie, she and Jett bonded instantly. They are like long lost soul mates. And seeing them together brings me such joy. I can't imagine one without the other. And taking them both with me places is super easy. And thankfully Zoe is ok with Callie. No they aren't pals, but they are ok together and Callie seems to adore Zoe and sticks close to her when we are outside. And Zoe seems to actually like it that Callie looks to her when they are outside. 

So with all that said, it has really hit home with me that it is important to do one on one things with them. I've started to take Jett & Zoe home on the evenings we are doing basic obedience here at the store. It's the first time I've had one on one time with just Callie. And it is amazing how she really seemed to blossom with that special time. It doesn't have to be a lot of separate time, but it does need to happen. When we get home, oh my goodness to see how Jett & Callie greet each other could make me clear weepy. It's like they haven't seen each other in years! And even Zoe seems happy to see Callie at the end of the day. So for me, I just have to get over my fear that people will think I'm playing favorites when I take just one with me. I've had to get over that by not having Zoe come to the store with me, but I made that decision on what makes Zoe the happiest. Hope this helps anyone else who is struggling with this as well. Or maybe I'm the only one who still doesn't have enough backbone to not care what someone else might think. :blush: Also, I hope this helps those who may be thinking of getting their first, or adding another one, to really think about what it is they want in a Maltese, both in temperament and looks, and perhaps make sure they can meet the potential baby before they purchase. I know so many have had babies sent to them, and for the most part it works out. But if you have had an experience like I've had, then you know how important temperament is and you will want to meet any future family members prior to making that commitment. 

So if I'm being completely and totally honest, there are times I've thought 2 is the perfect number. But then I realize that the only way any of them get one on one time is because I don't feel so guilty for leaving 2 of them home together like I would just one. So I guess for me, 3 is the perfect number. But then so would one...or two...or four.:innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't think about grooming days...I just do it. I love each and every one of my kids. I know I need to be taking Archie out more, he's turning into a daddy's boy :w00t: but with the two of us everyone gets attention. I just can't get enough.....maybe I won't feel like that on certain days, but these pups just make me so happy.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think that I would ever go back to having just one! I love having two girls and am considering a third in the future!! I enjoy spending time with them and they enjoy time with me and with one another. I don't mind the grooming since Bailey is cut short and Sophia's hair is longer so the brushing isn't all that bad.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have four, you might say "my cup runneth over". I feel like I struck gold four times. I am lucky, they are all healthy, playful, and beautiful. I never planned to have four, just the way things worked out. Financially, we are not rich but I feel like the richest person on the planet when I look into their little faces and there are eight gorgeous black eyes staring back at me like I am God.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

lynda said:


> I have four, you might say "my cup runneth over". I feel like I struck gold four times. I am lucky, they are all healthy, playful, and beautiful. I never planned to have four, just the way things worked out. Financially, we are not rich but I feel like the richest person on the planet when I look into their little faces and there are eight gorgeous black eyes staring back at me like I am God.



Your 4 do look at you like you are Everything to them!! and AHHHHHH
(I've seen them all look for you at Nationals - it is beyond adorable.)


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Right now, this minute, I wish I had NO dogs. My 14yo poodleis making me crazy tonight. He has canine cognative disfunction. He paces, gets stuck in corners, forgets he just ate, pottied. He's deaf, going blind from PRA. Spookie growls and barks at him, is all just grating on my nerves. Ever had a day like that?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

spookiesmom said:


> Right now, this minute, I wish I had NO dogs. My 14yo poodleis making me crazy tonight. He has canine cognative disfunction. He paces, gets stuck in corners, forgets he just ate, pottied. He's deaf, going blind from PRA. Spookie growls and barks at him, is all just grating on my nerves. Ever had a day like that?


Absolutely, I bet we all have at one time or other. Hope tomorrow is a better day for you:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

casa verde maltese said:


> Your 4 do look at you like you are Everything to them!! and AHHHHHH
> (I've seen them all look for you at Nationals - it is beyond adorable.)


Thank you Jennifer, you made my day:chili:


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

lynda said:


> I have four, you might say "my cup runneth over". I feel like I struck gold four times. I am lucky, they are all healthy, playful, and beautiful. I never planned to have four, just the way things worked out. Financially, we are not rich but I feel like the richest person on the planet when I look into their little faces and there are eight gorgeous black eyes staring back at me like I am God.


Lyna, your babies are so cute and adorable!

Grooming never seems to be a problem to me. I usually groom my dogs when I stress or sad because it makes me happy seeing them beautiful and clean. Although Bambi and Bingo aren't as cooperative. I prefer to keep their hair clipped so that grooming wouldn't be a very hard task. If i could afford, I would really try to add more to my little babies. But I decided to give them a good life instead


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've only had one dog for about 7 months in 1984-1985 (my first dog as an adult) and then about 7 months in 1996. Ever since then, it's been between two and 5. But many of them have had easier-care coats. I just have two Maltese or Maltese mix dogs now, and I'm taking (probably permanent) care of two of other small breeds that don't need such extensive grooming.  That makes it so much easier! 

I think my first two dogs spoiled me--they were well housebroken, didn't need to be crated, liked people and tolerated or liked other dogs, traveled well in the car.  Ah, the Penny and Susie days! :wub: Each of the dogs I have now has least one habit that prevents me from traveling with them, such as: motion sickness, screaming in the crate, getting crazy-scared around larger dogs, and one male who needs a bathroom all to himself. 

I don't regret having them, and I love the way they interact with each other, but I hope someday to have a dog again that will be able to go on some trips with me!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting and thought-provoking thread, Lynn. Having grown up being a huge dog lover and never being able to get one (argh, that was torture), I always knew that I wanted a house full of dogs when I "grew up." I feel like I've been deprived for so long that now I just want to make up for all those years. For some reason, four dogs feels like the just the "right" amount to me but I'd have to be a whole lot richer to get there. For now, I know that I definitely want one more...then I'll go from there. For me, the biggest concern is the additional financial responsibility...but right now with just Bailey, I rarely even think twice about buying things for him and he seriously has way more stuff than I know what to do with...so with multiple dogs, I'd just have to be a bit more careful about what I'm buying and why. I also worry that getting another dog will change the relationship Bailey and I have. We have such a close, tight bond right now so I'm afraid he might not like sharing me with another dog. It's a lot to think about and consider. Thanks for starting this thread, Lynn. It's good for us to hear both sides when thinking of adding another fluff to the family.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've always pondered the thought of getting another, but always chickened out in the end. My husband gave in to me and let me get Rocky, but I don't think he'd appreciate another one.:smstarz: I know though if I brought one home he'd fall in love with it. :wub:Rocky is enough work for me...I groom him and he's a TAD spoiled:innocent:, so I don't know if he'd like to share my love with another fluff. I see when other dogs come here he barks at me when I show them any attention. 

I often admire you girls with multiple fluffs...I dont know how you all do it, not only with cost, but with care and sharing of love and attention. You have big hearts and are wonderful people. That's all I can say!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I've always pondered the thought of getting another, but always chickened out in the end. My husband gave in to me and let me get Rocky, but I don't think he'd appreciate another one.:smstarz: I know though if I brought one home he'd fall in love with it. :wub:Rocky is enough work for me...I groom him and he's a TAD spoiled:innocent:, so I don't know if he'd like to share my love with another fluff. I see when other dogs come here he barks at me when I show them any attention.
> 
> I often admire you girls with multiple fluffs...I dont know how you all do it, not only with cost, but with care and sharing of love and attention. You have big hearts and are wonderful people. That's all I can say!


:goodpost:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Don't be nervous. But do think it over carefully. Don't get another dog to keep Lola company, get it if YOU want another. It does make an impact to your relationship with the other dog(s). And the pocketbook is anothe story! Traveling is more challenging as well. I do take mine out one at a time sometimes because going with three is a bit of a circus! But, having said all of that, I wouldn't trade a single one of them for the world!


Thanks :grouphug: I am certain I want another one, so is Hubby, which is the biggest surprise. I really think it will be good for Lola too. Our house is a little too quiet to be much fun for her alone.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks :grouphug: I am certain I want another one, so is Hubby, which is the biggest surprise. I really think it will be good for Lola too. Our house is a little too quiet to be much fun for her alone.


 I have always felt strongly that all creatures needs to be with others of their species. If you can only have one dog, then you make time for that dog to get to be with other dogs, with play dates or dog parks etc. If you can manage two, I think it's wonderful. The discussion that Lynn and I had was comparing the large difference there is between having two and going to three. I don't think either if us would ever trade one of our dogs for the world. But it is a leap. Mostly fun, alot of work. Getting to do one on one activites with each of them is tough, but necessary.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> It was so much easier with one :biggrin:but Matilda would stress when we had to leave her alone, and we just couldn't take her everywhere we went so one of us would stay with her. What a pain that was. Miss Bow has been a life saver for us.


 I think I would have to agree... I think life was much simplier with just kodie. NOW... kelsie is so stressed out when i have to take kodie somewhere without her, its bad. :brownbag: The good thing is that kodie doesnt really care if kelsie is with him or not.. :blink: He likes to be alone. :blush: I just always feel bad for kelsie... especially cause as most of you know kodie has some health issues and at times i have to take him to doc appointments without her. Its really hard taking both of them to places by myself. Having one malt is way easier when traveling places.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I have always felt strongly that all creatures needs to be with others of their species. If you can only have one dog, then you make time for that dog to get to be with other dogs, with play dates or dog parks etc. If you can manage two, I think it's wonderful. The discussion that Lynn and I had was comparing the large difference there is between having two and going to three. I don't think either if us would ever trade one of our dogs for the world. But it is a leap. Mostly fun, alot of work. Getting to do one on one activites with each of them is tough, but necessary.


:goodpost::goodpost:
the voice of reason speaks again!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I have always felt strongly that all creatures needs to be with others of their species. If you can only have one dog, then you make time for that dog to get to be with other dogs, with play dates or dog parks etc. If you can manage two, I think it's wonderful. The discussion that Lynn and I had was comparing the large difference there is between having two and going to three. I don't think either if us would ever trade one of our dogs for the world. But it is a leap. Mostly fun, alot of work. Getting to do one on one activites with each of them is tough, but necessary.


Absolutely my thoughts. And now that the weekend is over and I've finished grooming all 3 (including tims), I feel much better. I love all 3 of my fluffs and won't trade any of them, but sometimes 1 is easier -- especially when travelling.  And, as Pam said, what we agreed about was that going from 1 to 2 wasn't a big deal, but going from 2 to 3 seems to be a lot more effort.


----------

